# wheels?



## marlinsfan (Jun 10, 2009)

Does anyone know what size wheels the Routan uses? I have the 17" wheels and I believe they are 17x8. 

I'm looking for a set of 4 inexpensive wheels to mount snow tires on. Any ideas, suggestions or even links would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Wheels are 17 X 6.5 and the bolt pattern is 5X127 (5X5 is the same) you have to get the correct offset wheel which I think is a +40mm offset. Any Gen. 5 Caravan or T&C would work. Check Ebay,craigslist or a local wrecking yard. They should also be able to cross reference them with the Hollander Exchange (the Bible for wrecking yards). Dodge Journey shares the same bolt pattern. Nice thing about a local wrecker is if for some reason they don't fit you can take them back to them.

Here's 4 16"steelies, price is way more than I'd spend for steelies and you'd have to get the correct size tire(outside diameter and width). I'd buck up for the same wheels that are on it and slap some snows on them.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/4-DO...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item335dc38465


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

I have a brand new set of 17" OEM wheels, I removed with 500 miles from my routan, Iwould be willing to sell cheap. Shoot me an email at [email protected] if interested.


----------



## marlinsfan (Jun 10, 2009)

email sent.


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

Thing I found out is no one makes a steel wheel that will fit the wheel tpms sensor. 

Vw told me to use their 16" rim and tire 225/65/16 which is too small for those of us that started with 17" more then 5% different in size.

I ended up just having them mounted on the stock wheels and will swap each seasons. Not the best solution, but did not want to lose the tire sensor, or have the wrong size installed.


----------



## marlinsfan (Jun 10, 2009)

Swapping them in and out every season is what I'm trying to avoid. IT's $100 each swap. If I can get a decent set of wheels for $50 each, I will put snows on them. Otherwise, I'll get goodyear fortera triple tred tires, which are all season and have great snow rating.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Responded. Looking for $320 shipped on these plus paypal fees.


----------



## FCPorto (Feb 13, 2010)

i bought a complete 16" steel wheel and Blizzak tire winter package on tire rack for $720.00 delivered. Those tpsm sensors are crap and a waste on money that just cause issues. My tpsm light will be on this whole winter oh well. What did they do before these things came out.


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

FCPorto said:


> i bought a complete 16" steel wheel and Blizzak tire winter package on tire rack for $720.00 delivered. Those tpsm sensors are crap and a waste on money that just cause issues. My tpsm light will be on this whole winter oh well. What did they do before these things came out.


No trouble with my sensors, in-fact it notified me of low tire pressure and having checked the tire I found a nail in it. lots of time to get it fix before the tire was even close to being flat.


----------



## marlinsfan (Jun 10, 2009)

Those wheels are 1" smaller than the OEM size, with the same size tire. How far off is your speedometer?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

marlinsfan said:


> Those wheels are 1" smaller than the OEM size, with the same size tire. How far off is your speedometer?


In my previous post I noted you should keep the diameter the same.
OE tire size is 225/65-17 going to a 16" wheel you would need a 225/70-16 tire. Go to http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html Enter in the listed tire sizes and you will see on the left how close they are in diameter. I used this when putting larger tires on my truck a few years ago, my speedo was off but the curise, ABS and everthing else worked just fine.:thumbup:


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Anything under 3% difference should not really impact much.


----------



## marlinsfan (Jun 10, 2009)

Ended up getting goodyear fortera tripletred tires on the stock rim, and threw away the OEM tires (had 20k miles on them). the OEMs didn't do so well in wet roads here, and not well at all in the snow last winter.


----------



## 09Routan (Oct 2, 2009)

Let us know how those new shoes work out... I will be looking to replace my factory ones in the near future.


----------



## marlinsfan (Jun 10, 2009)

Update: 

Sears just called to tell me the tripletred are on national back order.:banghead::banghead::banghead: I need to resolve this in the next couple of weeks before we head up to vermont. 

Back to square one..... 

Will post a question about snow tires on another thread.


----------

